# KGB Archiver, incredible.....my god!!!



## rajat22 (Feb 21, 2006)

*KGB Archiver*

*Size before compression: 450.157 Mb
Size after compression:  1.47 Mb*
 Sounds impossible but true...a forum.....is posting a 1.47 MB flie for a 450.157 Mb file!!!!!!!   
Look here
*www.icpnet.pl/~tomekpawlak/kgb/en/tests.php


> KGB Archiver is the compression tool with unbelievable high compression rate. It surpasses even such efficient compression tool like 7zip and UHARC in terms of the abilities.
> 
> KGB Archiver is a software that allows you to compress and decompress archives.
> 
> ...


KGB Archiver is the compression tool with unbelievable high compression 

rate. It surpasses even such efficient compression tool like 7zip and 

UHARC in terms of the abilities. Unfortunately although its powerful 

compression rate, it has high hardware requirements (I recommend 

processor with 1,5GHz clock and 256MB of RAM as an essential minimum). 

One of the advantages of KGB Archiver is also AES-256 encryption which 

is used to encrypt the archives. This is one of the strongest 

encryptions known for human.You need this archiever to extract the 

files. The extraction time depends entirely on your hardware and 

setting of priority for extraction . Average time extracting the files 

on a p4 3.2 ghz system with 1 gig of ram is about 2.47 hrs ( Priority = 

Above normal)
Download
*www.softpedia.com/get/Compression-tools/KGB-Archiver.shtml


----------



## RCuber (Feb 21, 2006)

Im trying this one now, 

EDIT: tried it takes H*ll lot of time . like 4000 hrs for very good compression rate  . Im waiting to see other users reactions.......


----------



## Ashis (Feb 22, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> Im trying this one now,
> 
> EDIT: tried it takes H*ll lot of time . like 4000 hrs for very good compression rate  . Im waiting to see other users reactions.......



I suspected so!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, but it runs good on machines with 1GB RAM like me. It takes around 2 hours to finish the conversion from 2 MB to 450 MB!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2006)

just tried, my verdict

To decompress, the more RAM U have the better. I did not tried that 2 MB office 2006 beta file, insted i tried compressing After effect 7 trial version which is 1215 MB, as zip, as Solid RAR it took 1 hr to compress & size came to 1180 MB

KGB archiver, i just canceled, I started it last night to be exect

anyway, I compressed my 3D Max tutorials folder, which is 19 MB to 500 kb, in guess how much time, just 40 mins   as a sfx, & decompressed in 15 mins

it's good, just start it & sleep he whole night, kal tak ho jayega

PS : it doesn't work on Music files,  but works on DivX, H.264, although only to about 10 MB less size then before


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

Good for Long term archival of text files May be huge database collection can to compressed to a small size . But i would not use it for video files because the compression is not much.there is no point.  I would rather use an extra cd for the additional data rather then waiting 2 hr for the file to decompress.

I think this KGB archiver suits for corporate use(big companies).


----------



## godsownman (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW,

From now onwards all torrents should have their movies, games, softwares etc  uploaded after being compressed with this .

Thinking aloud , 

BSNL's 1 GB will be an impossible target in a month if everybody uses this compression tool.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2006)

godsownman said:
			
		

> WOW,
> 
> From now onwards all torrents should have their movies, games, softwares etc  uploaded after being compressed with this .
> 
> ...



Rightly said godsownman . Imagine how much bandwidth can be saved . Download the compressed file and extract it with your own Pace .


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah............i just compressed a text file of 3kb to 9646 MB file.

Awasome...............

now i can upload it easily as it takes time to upload 9646 MB file


----------



## bit (Feb 22, 2006)

Orange Juice said:
			
		

> Yeah............i just compressed a text file of 3kb to 9646 MB file.


     :roll:


----------



## anubhav_har (Feb 22, 2006)

hey it took me 10hrs to decompress the 1.47mb file to 400mb..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2006)

how can that be, 3k to 9646 MB  

anyway, i guess it's good for compressing, Application isntallation, like Windows installer etc, before this the highest compression i saw was Netopsystem Feed 2.5 for application

imagine, 1 GB After effect 7.zip in 20 MB


----------



## rajat22 (Feb 22, 2006)

*I CANNOT DO ANYTHING WITH 256 MB RAM*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 23, 2006)

Same here! Anyways...this compression software cannot be used for general use! This maybe useful for making archives like...project guetenberg, wikipedia archives or old encyclopaedia datas!

But i think its developer should think abt Music and Video Compression also! Afterall these things take more space than any other file types!

Anyways...I could not try this on my PC!
2.4Ghz P4 with 256MB RAM! Will upgrade RAM soon so may get a chance to check it!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 23, 2006)

bit said:
			
		

> Orange Juice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, it just can't be!


----------



## evildeadregeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

*I like it very much.And any know which type of algorithm they use?????.It save's download time,upload time very much.But it take's some time.Any way welcome for the further development.*


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 27, 2006)

considering the time it takes to decompress , is it really useful????


----------



## devarajan (Feb 27, 2006)

It take's a long time. if it take's less it will be the winner of winzip,winrar and uharc.......


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 27, 2006)

wow, it is true
but hard to belive too.! ! !


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 1, 2006)

*hi*

KGB compressor is good but how can i decompress them back, i mean i compress videos of 10 mb to 83 kb n when i try to see it by using all players(wm player,winamp,) it says fail to render file.it also has a decompressor but when i goes to the folder where i compress the video files by using decompressor , it didn't show anything in the folder even when i click all files. help me on this.


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 2, 2006)

Not good for compressing jpg, mpg, mp3 files (as they are already compressed), this program is only good for compressing huge collections of text files, word files, excel files and likes.

Takes long time to compress and decompress, WinRar is fast


----------



## vmp_vivek (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey,
I cannot find the post where Office 2006 was linked for download in KGB format of 2 MB... :roll: The archive isn't working stating the  problem:

"OSetup.dll digital signature does not validate or it is not present"...

Please help guys...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 28, 2006)

will take a lot time even on the best of pcs. the developers say it will be faster on 64 bit pc


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 29, 2006)

uharc is better in compression to time ratio. Needs drastic improvements in speed b4 it can b used in "normal" pcs


----------



## casanova (Mar 30, 2006)

the download link is not working. Can someone provide a valid download link.



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> uharc is better in compression to time ratio. Needs drastic improvements in speed b4 it can b used in "normal" pcs


Wud be giving this a try to. I think its time 4 me to shift from WinRAR


----------



## Ashis (Apr 8, 2006)

I C history Repits itself!
It is same as MP3....But In nere future we will C more of such programes!
When Condition favores them (Better Hardwares)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Apr 8, 2006)

KGB Archiver's new homepage is *kgbarchiver.sourceforge.net/ and tests are now at *kgbarchiver.sourceforge.net/en/tests.php


----------



## Techinator (Apr 9, 2006)

hey,

i tried to compress a 1.5 gb file. i dont know what hapened my expected compression time was some centuries. this is good for saving bandwidth but u need to have a number crunching machine to use the downloads.

i am trying t figure out what went wrong


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

charangk said:
			
		

> godsownman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but dude who is going to post the file you want in such a format....


----------

